# CAUTION...OFFSHORE ANGLER ROD & REEL CLEANER from BPS



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Hey 2coolers, just wanted to make a detailed post of an issue I'm currently dealing with, trying to get SOMEONE to back their product and correct the problem.

I recently purchased a 16oz bottle of cleaner from Bass Pro Shops in Pearland - seemed to have good reviews, and maybe I just _happened_ to get a bad batch, who knows - but here's what happened.

I just opened a brand new Shimano 50MG reel, that had been a safe queen up till then, and was intending on "babying" this reel, being that this model is one of my favorite all time reels.

I followed the instructions to a "T" and on first appearance, it seemed as if the reel cleaner was doing a fantastic job. It really made a good shine on the reel and was ridding of all the waterspots & salt build up....so, as stated on the label, this product was suitable for motors and other equipment, I decided to start cleaning my outboard cowling with it. I sprayed the Port side of the cowling, wiped it down. Got off the boat and was heading around to the other side & decided to pick up my reel to set it on my tackle box, I then noticed the reel felt "sticky" and looked down to see my FINGERPRINT in the paint...the cleaner has started to soften the paint and eat away at the clearcoat....it was too late for the reel & 2 weeks later, the paint is still easily scratched with a fingernail.

I then ran back to my 2-year old Suzuki 175 outboard & rushed to try and wipe off the cleaner......TOO LATE......it had already eaten away at the clearcoat on the cowling and it no longer has any shine to it.

I wrote Bass Pro Shops - they pointed me to Ardent Outdoors (the company who bottles all of the Bass Pro Shops "Offshore Angler" brand cleaners)....Ardent initially pointed me _back_ to Bass Pro Shops, and then finally returned my call from the appropriate QA/QC manager. I have well documented everything and now they've requested that I send in the cleaner and my reel, so they can analyze what's wrong with the cleaner....I'll keep y'all posted.

.....FYI, I know there are plenty of "success" stories with this product, but my was FAR from that, and I'm writting this as a CAUTION for those of you who may be planning to try it.....BE SUPER CAREFUL.

Sure HOPE Ardent makes this right....time will tell.

Pics attached...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

That sucks big time. I hope they try to make it right for you.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Had a victim of this same stuff walk through the door this morning. He said he has sprayed this reel down with some "cleaner" and when he returned the following week the paint just smeared. I asked him if it was the BPS stuff and he said it was. Seems like this is a product to stay away from.

Fortunately for him we are going to give it a new paint job.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting the warning for others, and I hope they take care of you.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

******

Man, that's horrible. I tell you what, I wish I would have never switched away from Reel Magic.....they just didn't have any when I came to get cleaner, so I ended up settling for this Bass Pro TRADEMARKED stuff....We'll see how it goes, I sent the reel & cleaner to Ardent this week, it arrived there today - who knows where it'll go from here. I filed a complaint with the BBB against Bass Pro, being that Bass Pro won't even talk to me anymore about it, they haven't responded yet (it's been 4 days)....I'll keep y'all posted.

I imagine, left unattended after spraying, it would have done the same thing to mine. Fortunately enough, I was able to "catch" it quickly & wipe off the _'cleaner'_ as soon as possible.

...for those that haven't used it, it's very similar to the consistency of milk. leaves a heavy amount on areas sprayed & you have to "lightly" wipe off according to the instructions.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*cowling*

wasn't sure if you could gather what I was talking about on the cowling, but on this picture, next to the flush plug, that portion used to be glossy black (like the rest of the engine) and it is now mostly all eaten away, feels rough to touch as if it actually "etched" the composite beneath the paint. The rest of the cowling where it was applied (port) side of outboard is all de-glossed where it ate away the clear coat. starboard side is shiny as a brand new gold tooth.......terrible.....terrible :headknock


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like the problems has affected others. Good luck on you dealings and thanks for posting the warning!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

MattK said:


> Had a victim of this same stuff walk through the door this morning. He said he has sprayed this reel down with some "cleaner" and when he returned the following week the paint just smeared. I asked him if it was the BPS stuff and he said it was. Seems like this is a product to stay away from.
> 
> Fortunately for him we are going to give it a new paint job.


I talked with Ardent about this issue and sent them the pics. They said only on other person from the Houston area has reported this problem.

On a positive note.... we got her all fixed up now


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks awesome Matt. I checked out your website to get updated pricing on paint job. Still contemplating getting one done in pink for the wife. What is the approximate turn around?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

About 3 weeks.

Shoot me a pm when you're ready


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*update*

well, my reel and the cleaner have been at Ardent for over 3 weeks now and the only response from them was a phone call and speculation that there was oil or other residue on the reel that caused the reaction. I explained that it was a brand new reel (literally just opened the box that morning) and nothing had been applied to it.

I then explained that the SAME thing happened to my outboard and there wasn't anything on the cowling...

figured I'd write a complaint on the BBB website just to expedite any resolution (or lack of)...Bass Pro's last respone was that the "Vendor" (Ardent) is now testing the product for "tampering"..... I'm pretty sure their findings will not put them at fault. :hairout:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

How does a "brand new reel" - a "safe queen" as you called it - get water spots and salt buildup on it as you state in your first post?

there was some product like this one that I used on one of my reels once - and had similar results. I never used it again. Not sure, but it may have been Reel Magic.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does a "brand new reel" - a "safe queen" as you called it - get water spots and salt buildup on it as you state in your first post?
> 
> there was some product like this one that I used on one of my reels once - and had similar results. I never used it again. Not sure, but it may have been Reel Magic.


Ever crossed West Bay on a windy day in a Shallowsport?

And if I used one & had similar results, I'd definitely remember the name of the product.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does a "brand new reel" - a "safe queen" as you called it - get water spots and salt buildup on it as you state in your first post?
> 
> there was some product like this one that I used on one of my reels once - and had similar results. I never used it again. Not sure, but it may have been Reel Magic.


Could it have been Reel Scrubber? When that product first came out it would damage the paint and melt some plastics.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MudCutter said:


> Ever crossed West Bay on a windy day in a Shallowsport?
> 
> And if I used one & had similar results, I'd definitely remember the name of the product.


so it's not brand new, or a safe queen.

and it was several years ago - I put the can on the shelf and bought something else.



MattK said:


> Could it have been Reel Scrubber? When that product first came out it would damage the paint and melt some plastics.


that might be it.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> so it's not brand new, or a safe queen.
> 
> and it was several years ago - I put the can on the shelf and bought something else.
> 
> that might be it.


I didn't open the box, and spray it immediately with cleaner...c'mon

That reel went on a boat ride as a backup when we fished that day & sprayed cleaner on it when we returned.

quite comical...I assure you, the reel was "new", haha, but you're more than welcome to create your own version....and feel free to use the cleaner too.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*cleaner*

_*It would be nice for a change if a company would admit their being wrong, every once and a while and not treating all customers as if they were born liars!!! Sad... I guess customer service is a thing of the past. smh*_


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Well BPS replaced the reel, and referred me to Ardent to fix the outboard. And as I expected, Ardent found nothing "wrong" with their cleaner and further said they would Not pay for repairs on the outboard.

...back to square one, but at least the reel was replaced.


----------

